# Connexion FaceTime impossible



## Onmac (15 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, 
J
'ai un petit souci avec FaceTime pour Mac, 
Je veux appeler une personne au Maroc, qui à son Mac connecté au WIFI et son iPhone connecté au WIFI aussi. 
Sauf que quand je veux me connecter avec mon facetime pour mac, il cherche mon compte pendant 2mins et après me dit que la connexion n'est pas possible. 
J'ai crée un nouveau identifiant avec une nouvelle adresse e-mail etc... et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas ! 
J'ai besoin de votre aide pour résoudre ce problème (le plus rapidement possible SVP)


----------



## Waumic (22 Juillet 2011)

pareil que toi je n'ai toujours pas trouver la solution


----------



## Onmac (22 Juillet 2011)

J'ai supprimé puis réinstaller FaceTime avec le MacApp Store et depuis, pas de souci


----------



## rvincent54 (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai un peu le même problème, impossible de passer des appels avec Factime que ce soit depuis mon macbook ou mon iphone.

Je suis sous OSX LION  et iphone version 4.3.4

Je ne peux désinstaller facetime car LION me dit que c'est un programme clé et que l'on ne peut le supprimer...

Avez-vous une solution?

Merci d'avance

Vincent


----------



## Onmac (28 Juillet 2011)

Bon, j'ai supprimé l'App de mon mac puis je l'ai réinstallé. Ça fonctionne.
Pour ton iPhone, restaure le pour voir ce qu'il dit après.


----------



## rvincent54 (29 Juillet 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Bon, j'ai supprimé l'App de mon mac puis je l'ai réinstallé. Ça fonctionne.
> Pour ton iPhone, restaure le pour voir ce qu'il dit après.



Salut es tu sous OS X Lion? si oui comment as tu supprimé l'App...
Pour l'iphone je vais voir si une restauration règlera le problème...

Merci


----------



## Onmac (29 Juillet 2011)

Pour supprimé l'app FaceTime, tu la vire du dock si elle y est. 
Ensuite tu pince avec le pouce et trois doigts pour ouvrir LauchPad (ou tu va la chercher dans le dossier Application) 
Et tu la fou à la poubelle. Tu vide la poubelle en mode sécurisé.
Tu redémarre ton mac, tu relance MacApp Store et tu re-télécharge. 
Normalement, c'est gratuit, tu as déjà payer l'app.

Voilà


----------



## pacyga (29 Juillet 2011)

Je viens de désinstaller facetime de mon MBA sur Lion. Après avoir redémarré mon système, je suis allé sur l'App Store pour la retélécharger ... J'ai le message suivant : "facetime ne peut pas être installé sur "Macintosh HD" car la version de Mas OS X est trop récente" ! Va falloir attendre combien de temps pour pouvoir bénéficier de ce service sur LION ? Quelqu'un a une idée ? Merci ...


----------



## Onmac (29 Juillet 2011)

pacyga a dit:


> Je viens de désinstaller facetime de mon MBA sur Lion. Après avoir redémarré mon système, je suis allé sur l'App Store pour la retélécharger ... J'ai le message suivant : "facetime ne peut pas être installé sur "Macintosh HD" car la version de Mas OS X est trop récente" ! Va falloir attendre combien de temps pour pouvoir bénéficier de ce service sur LION ? Quelqu'un a une idée ? Merci ...



Ah oui quand même :râteau: ! 
Je l'ai supprimé sous Snow Léopard et téléchargé sous Lion... Etrange


----------



## Youth-Spirit (30 Juillet 2011)

pacyga a dit:


> Je viens de désinstaller facetime de mon MBA sur Lion. Après avoir redémarré mon système, je suis allé sur l'App Store pour la retélécharger ... J'ai le message suivant : "facetime ne peut pas être installé sur "Macintosh HD" car la version de Mas OS X est trop récente" ! Va falloir attendre combien de temps pour pouvoir bénéficier de ce service sur LION ? Quelqu'un a une idée ? Merci ...



Exactement la même pour moi .... -_-' Facetime qu'ils ont autant mis en avant, n'a même pas sa version Lion ? Ou en tout cas, une qui fonctionne pour TOUT le monde...


----------



## rvincent54 (30 Juillet 2011)

bah vu la réactivité des développeurs d'apple, je pense que le problème sera résolu dans la prochaine MAJ de l'OS

il ne nous reste plus qu'à patienter


----------



## pacyga (31 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour vos commentaires ... Comme quoi, à chaque nouvel 0S, avec Apple, "il est urgent d'attendre" si on veut conserver ses habitudes ! En attendant, FT me manque beaucoup car je conversais avec mon fils qui est loin d'ici ... Bah, 'reusment y a "messager" !


----------



## Mimosashi (31 Juillet 2011)

Moi non plus, ça n'a jamais marché sur SL ou Lion...


----------

